# Entertainment Center Cabinet Fan?



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone know of a low dB (decibel) entertainment cabinet fan? I've seen a CabCool for ~$30 but don't know the dB, and Rockler's $100+ fans. Anyone have any suggestions for a low cost/low dB fan? Like maybe a particular after market computer fan?
Thank You


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Roxkler carries fans for entertainment cabinets,your local electronics computer shop will to. Woodworkers supply has ten fans also. You may also try microage.com

Hope this helps


----------



## WillTheEngineer (Jun 29, 2010)

shopgurly & mrg,
Thanks! I'll be setting them up to come on when the receiver turns on. Do you all set the air flow direction to pull air in from the front & blow out the back, or the opposite?
Thank You


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I used one of the fans from Rockler in a computer armoire a few years ago. I set it up to pull air from the cabinet for a couple of different reasons, 1) to increase airflow across the PC and 2) to help remove dust instead of blow dust in. I did notice that the fan is not super quiet, but does not create a lot of noise either. I will recommend that you DO NOT mount the fan to plywood, especially 1/4". I mounted the fan to the plywood backing and found that it created a lot resonance and vibration the ply. I had to move the fan as the noise was very unsettling.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

If you think of air flow from bottom to top instead of front to back, you'll have convection on your side. A filter on the in port would be helpful if you're in a dry, dusty climate.
If you want to have fun looking for a fan, there's this:
http://www.sciplus.com/index.cfm


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Radio Shack or similar store for fans to cool computers?


----------

